# Infotainment system continually reboots



## rlk2005 (Jun 9, 2010)

The Infotainment system on our 2005 Phaeton started to periodically shut down and come back up several weeks ago. At first it was only once a week or so. now it is about every minute. It comes back to the same settings it had before it shut down, but the screen goes black, the radio shuts off, the nav system shuts off and then 10 seconds later, everything comes back up. however, you can't make any changes to the settings, unless it decides to stay up for more than a couple of minutes. It also doesn't shut off when you turn off the car and open the door unless you catch it in the right mode. This is the main system in the center of the console. The small system in front of the driver continues to function properly, except for the loss of the information it gets from the main system (radio settings, nav info).


----------



## BltVWF (Oct 19, 2009)

Mine does the same thing but I am unable to establish any pattern, so far. I scheduled and canceled an appointment with the dealer twice, as each time it goes back to normal right before going to the dealer… 
Latest and a new one: it rebooted a few times and then worked fine without the cars' restart or any action on my part. 
Eugene


----------



## Auzivision (Apr 19, 2007)

Sounds like a low battery to me


----------



## BltVWF (Oct 19, 2009)

Interesting...I was skeptical about the battery being "low" since both batteries are new. So on my way home I noticed the voltmeter shows 12V instead of usual 13.8V, and fluctuates between 11 and 13.5 V. Hmmm...Came home and checked the batteries: starting one was 100% and the AGM was at 75%.

No reboots of Infotainment system though. Go figure....

Eugene


----------



## Zaphh (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi,

When the car is running, it seems to me that the voltmeter shows the charging voltage that is output by the alternator... If you don't have a steady 14V, it may mean that your alternator is sick... hence the fact that your left battery is only at 75% after a drive...

Did you check that the charging controller had a C suffix ?

P.


----------



## BltVWF (Oct 19, 2009)

I did not drive the car today, and the batter was at 60%.. I wonder either the batter is NG, or there is a leak somethere.
How could I check the controller for "C"?

Thanks,

Eugene


----------



## Zaphh (Jul 5, 2008)

Either you check for the controller number using the vag-com software, or you can check it yourself as it is located behind the left battery :








Phot. Courtesy of Michael Moore.

The first versions of this controller did not charge the batteries properly. They had an A or B suffix and were replaced for free by VW... However, it is surprising that your car survived for such a long time if the controller was faulty, so consider this just as a possible cause for your bad charge... Another cause would be a faulty alternator (that would be much more embarrassing, of course...)

Anyway, it could be a good idea to give your left battery a good overnight charge to see if your infotainment problems disappear.

P.


----------



## BltVWF (Oct 19, 2009)

Greetings!
Well, there's a new development. The starter battery is at 100%, but AGM battery was @ 16% after car sitting for two days - and now the car would not start at all. The voltmeter on the dashboard shows 12.5v, and charging AGM battery to 80% did not make any difference. It "clicks" when turning the key, as if the battery was dead, and I've tried the "emergency" sequence to no avail. Checked the starter fuse and it is OK; everything else works - power trunklid, lights, infotainment. 

Looks like I will have to tow it to the dealer....
Eugene


----------



## Jxander (Aug 5, 2008)

*starter battery at 100 percent?*

Eugene:

If your starter battery is at 100 percent the car should start based on that battery alone. The accessory(AGM) battery is only for powering accesories such as your infotainment unit. However, if the starter battery were too weak to start the car the accessory battery will be used in the emergency start procedure. If your reading of battery condition is correct, it almost seems like your not getting full power to the starter or the starter itself is defective. However, from what you said about your voltage varying between 11V and 13.5V, it seems that your alternator(voltage regulator) is not doing its job. However, if this is the case, the outcome is discharged batteries. Thus, I'd first make sure that your assessment of battery charge is correct.

Good luck and let us know what the dealer says.


----------



## BltVWF (Oct 19, 2009)

Update:

On 6-14-2010, got the car towed to the dealer. Kudos to VWoA: one easy call and truck was at my driveway in less than 20 minutes. The rep on the phone was very helpful, and they already had all the required info.
While loading the car to the flatbed, I found an oily spot on the driveway, right under the Phaeton' engine.
The dealer (Heritage VW in Owings Mills) reports that:
- The starter wire got loose because the "nut was not secured properly", but the starter is OK;
- The valve covers gaskets are the source of the oil leak (not covered by VW CPO warranty, $350 to replace).
The car is still in the shop.

Eugene


----------



## BltVWF (Oct 19, 2009)

Update 2:
Yesterday pick the car from the shop. After not having it for 2 weeks, I was again astonished how good the Phaeton is. It also appears that the car is much quieter than before. The invoice states “Jacked the engine and fix the starter”, and I was told there was a lot of re-assembly; the repairs were covered by VW CPO warranty.
The voltmeter is rock-solid on 13.8 volt, and infotainment system stays on. 

I guess it could be added to the list of the Phaeton mysteries – the loose wire on the starter causes the infotainment reboots and the left battery discharge.

Eugene
PS Kudos to Heritage VW in Owings Mills, MD - nothing but a great experience so far.


----------



## Jxander (Aug 5, 2008)

> The invoice states “Jacked the engine and fix the starter”, and I was told there was a lot of re-assembly; the repairs were covered by VW CPO warranty.


There would be considerable labor involved to "jack the engine" to access the loose starter wire. I wonder if this is what they do when they replace a failed starter or must it be a total engine removal? 

Glad you have it resolved and the fix was covered by your CPO.


----------



## Auzivision (Apr 19, 2007)

Scratching my head on that one… a loose starter wire they say??? That’s just weird. 

I wonder if it was a grounding strap being referred to as a starter wire. That could possibly effect the alternator circuit and would make more sense.

In the end though, it did end up being a low battery. Glad to here they got it resolved for you.


----------



## BltVWF (Oct 19, 2009)

Update on my infotaiment system rebooting. 
After my "Loose starter wire" was cured, for a few days the navi/radio behaved well, and then started rebooting again, visibly getting worse every day. 
Keeping in mind the AUX battery's importance, I was checking the it’s charge. After my drive to and from work (2 hr both ways), I would check the AUX battery and find it at 60 to 70%. I wound charge it to almost full charge, and check again the next day. The starting battery, however, was consistently at %100. 
Additionally, I found the rear passenger seat' motorized functions did not work. 
So I took the car in. 
Based on the suggestions posted on this forum, I suggested to the service adviser to check the AUX battery controller. 
Well, it was. $695 for the 3D0-9150181-C and $300 for the labor later (neither covered by the CPO warranty), the reboot appears to be cured. Interestingly, the rear seat' motors started working, too! 
The service advisor did mention that this is the second case they had the bad AUX battery controller causing the infotainment reboots. 
Eugene


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

So why on earth wasn't it covered under CPO??? Don't tell me the battery controller's a consumable item!


----------



## Jxander (Aug 5, 2008)

invisiblewave said:


> So why on earth wasn't it covered under CPO??? Don't tell me the battery controller's a consumable item!


 Sounds like a "wear and tear" item to me. :screwy: 

I agree with Invisible that this doesn't make sense. i also believe that if Eugene challenges their decision not to cover this under a valid VW CPO warranty, it will get covered. I doubt the dealer has presented or entered this correctly for VW to make the proper decision. However, I've been wrong before.


----------



## BltVWF (Oct 19, 2009)

Jxander said:


> Sounds like a "wear and tear" item to me. :screwy:
> 
> I agree with Invisible that this doesn't make sense. i also believe that if Eugene challenges their decision not to cover this under a valid VW CPO warranty, it will get covered. I doubt the dealer has presented or entered this correctly for VW to make the proper decision. However, I've been wrong before.


 Thank you for the suggestion, gentlemen. I will write the VW and see what they will say. 
Eugene


----------



## Jxander (Aug 5, 2008)

Eugene: 

You might want to start by calling Phaeton Customer Care and see what they say and do. If the repair were a couple of hundred bucks I don't know if it would be worth the trouble, but it's essentially a $1,000 repair. 

Good luck.


----------



## BltVWF (Oct 19, 2009)

Jxander, 

Thank you, I've contacted VW CARE via email yesterday, and have the case number. Will keep the forum posted. 

Eugene


----------



## BltVWF (Oct 19, 2009)

Update:
After I contacted VWoA, I've received a call from them in a few days. A very nice lady the VW representative listened about the situation and said she'll escalate; an hour later she called back and said the VW will compensate me for the cost of the controller. She also called the shop, but I don't know the nature of the conversation.

The check arrived yesterday. Once again, nothing but pleasant experience with both VWoA and the Heritage VW in Owings Mills, MD. 

Kudos VW!

Eugene


----------



## Jxander (Aug 5, 2008)

Congrats on your persistence. I couldn't see VW not covering the controller. The dealer was just being lazy - easier to bill you rather than VW. I addition, they are probably better compensated for their efforts if you pay. 

On outright failure of parts that are not true "wear and tear" items, VW appears to be quite good on coverage.


----------

